# Two funding opportunities from the Gopher Tortoise Council



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 21, 2013)

Two funding opportunities from the Gopher Tortoise Council

The J. Larry Landers Student Research Award
is a Gopher Tortoise Council competitive grant program for undergraduate
and graduate college students. Proposals can address research concerning
gopher tortoise biology or any other relevant aspect of upland habitat
conservation and management. The amount of the award is variable, but has
averaged $1,000.00 over the last few years.

The proposal should be limited to four pages in length and should include a
description of the project and a concise budget. A brief resume of the
student also needs to be provided.

This is an excellent opportunity for undergraduate and graduate students to
access funding for their projects. In addition, students are expected to
present their research at the Annual Gopher Tortoise Council meeting or
contribute to an edition of "The Burrow", GTC's newsletter.

The deadline for grant proposals each year is the 15th of September.

Please send submissions to:

Bob Herrington Ph.D.
Professor
Department of Biology
Georgia Southwestern State University
Americus, GA, 31709
229-931-2331
[email protected] <[email protected]>


Am I the only one who thinks Yvonne should sign up for an online class so she can qualify for a grant?


----------

